
Cloudflare: soon there will be a customer option to whitelist all Tor nodes - detaro
https://twitter.com/eastdakota/status/690946456899887106
======
cyphar
Awesome. I've had just about enough of the bullshit captcha. Hopefully it's
marketed as "make it easier for users from oppressed regimes connect to your
website".

